# Uber asking for bank statement. I just recently opened a bank account. Is that fine?



## kibebr

I have recently opened a bank account on Revolut. My address, full name, sort code, etc. is in the bank statement but as of now I have 0 transactions.

Will they accept it, even though I haven’t used it at all?

I created it specifically for Uber

Thanks


----------



## Uber's Guber

What do you mean they want a bank *statement*???
Are you just wanting to set up automated depositing?


----------



## kibebr

Uber's Guber said:


> What do you mean they want a bank *statement*???
> Are you just wanting to set up automated depositing?


They didn’t require bank statements when I was in the US, but here unfortunately they do before setting up your account :/


----------



## Shane Sheikh

The bank statement must include the same sort code and account no your payouts go to.


----------



## DaftLad

kibebr said:


> I have recently opened a bank account on Revolut. My address, full name, sort code, etc. is in the bank statement but as of now I have 0 transactions.
> 
> Will they accept it, even though I haven’t used it at all?
> 
> I created it specifically for Uber
> 
> Thanks



Personally, i wouldnt open a Revolt Bank Account. Try again, but this time use Nat West


----------

